# Ordner löschen?



## progfxler (30. Juni 2003)

Ich hab einen Ordner mit einer htaccess geschützt doch nun möchte ich den Ordner löschen (aber irgendwie verschwindet der net)

(Ich benutzt Flash FXP)

weiß mir einer einen rat?


----------



## jiro.b (10. Juli 2003)

Hm, das kann daran liegen, dass der Ordner nicht leer ist bevor du ihn löschst. Da die .htaccess-Dateien für ein Linux-System versteckt sind, tendieren die meisten FTP-Clients dazu, diese nicht anzuzeigen.

Was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt denn da?


----------



## progfxler (10. Juli 2003)

257 "/homepage/klasse" is current directory.
RMD /homepage/klasse/admin
550 /homepage/klasse/admin: Directory not empty
PASV
227 Entering Passive Mode (IP).
LIST
150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for file list
226 Transfer complete.
Deleted 0 Folders and 0 Files totaling 0 bytes in 00:06.


----------



## jiro.b (10. Juli 2003)

550 /homepage/klasse/admin: Directory not empty

Da ist es doch. Zu Deutsch: Das Verzeichnis ist nicht leer. Es muss aber leer sein, bevor du ihn löschen kannst. Öffne den Ordner mal mit der Option -LA (versteckte Dateien anzeigen -- eventl. Help-Dokumentation von FlashFXP konsultieren) und lösche die .htaccess-Datei. Dann sollte es gehen.


MfG
-jiro


----------



## Zieten (4. Oktober 2003)

Dufte!
Hast mir auch sehr geholfen, hatte dasselbe Problem!


----------



## Aly (18. Oktober 2003)

*versteckte Dateien*

Also das Problem mit dieser versteckten Datei habe ich offensichtlich auch.

Ich arbeite mit Dreamweaver und habe über eine .htaccess-Datei versucht, einen Passwortschutz zu machen. Da das leider nicht geklappt hat, wollte ich meinen Ordner incl. der .htaccess wieder vom remote-Verzeichnis löschen.
Dabei bekomme ich auch die Meldung, dass das Verzeichnis nicht leer ist.
Leider kann ich mir die versteckte Datei nicht anzeigen lassen, damit ich sie wieder löschen kann.
Kann mir einer helfen, wie ich mir bei DW den Ordner löschen kann?


----------



## Aly (19. Oktober 2003)

*Versteckte Dateien anzeigen und löschen*

Ich habe heute einen Hinweis bekommen, mir das Programm "SmartFTP" aus dem Netz zu laden, was ich dann auch gemacht habe.

Und siehe da, über SmartFTP lassen sich alle versteckten Dateien anzeigen und löschen.
Nach dem, was ich schon alles probiert habe, kann ich das Programm nur weiterempfehlen.

Problem gelöst.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Oktober 2003)

Jeder vernünftige FTP-Client unterstützt auch den DEL befehl (delete). Da muss man halt per Hand eingeben, aber das ist doch nicht so schwer, oder? =)


----------



## Aly (22. Oktober 2003)

*DEL-Befehl*

Du hast ja recht. Das ist nicht schwer.
Hat aber leider aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Tharos (13. Mai 2004)

Ich bin zwar etwas spät  mit meiner Antwort, aber besser als garnicht 

FlashFXP hat eine schwäche. Es kann nur das bearbeiten/behandeln was es auch sieht.

Sprich wenn bei dir die versteckten Dateien nicht angezeigt werden, dann werden diese auch nicht gelöscht. Damit natürlich auch nicht der entsprechende Ordner.

Stelle unter "Options -> Preferences -> Advanced -> List Methode" einfach "Show hidden files" ein. 

Danach klappts ...


----------



## Stibie (13. Mai 2004)

[OT]
Das würde ich nicht als Schwäche deklarieren...sondern eher als DAU-Prevention-Feature! 
Man löscht schnel Sachen, die man gar nicht löschen will *auserfahrungsprech*  .


----------

